# Some Strelas Back From Repair



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Just received some Strelas back from repair,[great service],because of the beautiful day,and light, have put each one with a brother.









The last one is one of my favourites and promotes the reason i collect Russian watches from this period,simple and understated,will try and post a few more over the weekend of recently purchased/repaired.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Paulus (Nov 12, 2009)

Really lovely collection there Russ thanks for sharing, not seen one like the last one before and I agree it's gorgeous :thumbup:

These are all among my very favourite designs as well and I'll be looking for one sometime in the new year

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

this just arrived today and needs some touchi9ng up where did you send yours please


----------



## roo7 (Jul 13, 2009)

They are lovely !

I got mine not too long ago too.










I prefer the dials without any telemeter or tachymeter. Your last Poljot is such a beauty.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many Thanks Paul,Good luck in your searching.

Thank you roo,you have some beautiful Strelas there to.

Sonyman,thats a Rare3017,with an early dial design,Our excellent host Roy,does repairs but is extremely busy.I sent mine to Ryte Time [steve Burrage],I should add,my repairs were Mechanical and not cosmetic,so i am not to sure about "touching up".

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Russ Cook said:


> Many Thanks Paul,Good luck in your searching.
> 
> Thank you roo,you have some beautiful Strelas there to.
> 
> ...


Ok cool I will take it to Steve as most of my watches go there anyway including the Top Time I just got


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice batch of oldies


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

James said:


> Nice batch of oldies


Thank You.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

sonyman said:


> this just arrived today and needs some touchi9ng up where did you send yours please


Used to be mine this one.... I would leave her as she is... perhaps only changing the incorrect centre seconds and gilding the silver subdial hand.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done Russ, they are a credit to you.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many Thanks Alan.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------

